# Best Beginner Camera For Aquariums



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

What camera would you recommend for a beginner? It will be for taking pictures of landscapes, my aquarium and just about everything. I am hoping for something <$130. Thank You for looking


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been quite fond of my little point and shoot Panasonic. It's a few years old now, but I'm pretty sure this is the new model of it. For as inexpensive as it is, the picture quality is surprisingly good. I've found the battery life to be pretty excellent too, I can usually get off 300-400 shots between charging, and the zoom is fairly clear with not to many distortions. For your price point, it's certainly one to consider.


----------

